# Wichtig Kaufberatung :x



## PsychoAffe94 (1. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Ich möchte mir demnächst einen Gamer Pc zusammenbasteln , für Games wie BF, COD , GTA5 etc.
Der Preis sollte bei 500 , max 600€ liegen.
Den Tower habe ich schon, ist der Sharkoon T28 green
Hier: 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sharkoon T28 green (Window-Kit), ohne Netzteil

Prozessor habe ich mir einen von AMD 8-core vorgestellt könnt ihr mir helfen einen Gamer-Pc zusammen zu stellen wenn möglich mit link für einzelne Komponenten Shop ist egal Amazon, Cyberport,Hardwareversand etc. 
Freue mich über jede Positive antwort 

Grüße PsychoAffe ;D


----------



## NazcaGT (2. November 2013)

Mal sehen, du hast einen midi (mittel) tower der 1xUSB 3.0 und 3xUSB 2.0 hat. Kein netzteil und es ist ATX. Na klar kann ich dir helfen.

Ausserdem ist es unmöglich für spiele wie CoD:Ghosts, Battlefield 4 und GTA 5 eine leistungschwachen pc zu benutzen.
Du musst auch achten das es gefährliche no-name Netzteile gibt, falls DU dir einen selbst bastelst.


Prozessor:AMD FX 8320 Octa-Core Prozessor (3,5GHz, Socket AM3+, 16MB Cache, 125 Watt) (Link)
Mainboard:Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 Mainboard Sockel AM3+ (ATX, AMD 990FX/SB950, 16x PCIe, 4x USB 3.0) (Link)
Grafikkarte:SAPPHIRE HD7950 3072MB DDR5 LRTL 384bit PCI-E HDMI DVI-I DVI-D DP WITH BOOST aktiv       Netzteil:Sharkoon WPM500
(Link)
PC-Netzteil (500 Watt, ATX) (Link)
Harddisk:Western Digital WD10EZRX Green 1TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 5900rpm, 8,9ms, 64MB Cache) (Link)
Ram:Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9) (Link) Monitor:BenQ GL2450 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor (DVI-D, VGA, 5ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz       (Link)
CPU-Kühler:ASUS A Square CPU Kühler Intel 775 - AMD AM3+ AM3 AM2 AM2+ F (1207) Inklusive Montagezubehör 
(Link)
DVD-Brenner:LG GH24NS DVD 24x Brenner (DVD±RW) bulk schwarz (Link)

PREIS:*ca. 1100 Euro  

*P.S: Das kann etwas teuer sein, aber so kannst du gute spiele wie CoD:Ghosts, BF 4 und GTA 5 spielen.
Da muss man etwas geld in fenster werfen. Da ich wusste das es etwas teuer wird erzähle ich dir informationen über diesen pc:

Da du dir so einen PC wegen (angeschauten) LP's machst, siehst du folgen an die oft Ultra-Settings haben, darum eine 12-GB Ramkarte.
Da es teuer wird will ich eine dritte hand geben, sodass du mit der umweltfreundlicher harddisk die 1tb (Wegen spiele) ist strom sparst.
Der PC-monitor ist 1900x1080 pixel groß, also du spielst auf Monitoren guter YouTuber.
Für Ultra-Settings oder flüssiges spielen ist neben einer guten ramkarte auch eine gute Grafikkarte wichtig. Mit 3GB und 384 bit ist sie
perfekt für spiele.
Der CPU-Kühler ist perfekt für den PC und hat schon ein montage zubehör dabei.


                                           Klick--->      *[How-To] PC selbst zusammenbauen*    <---Klick



Neben meiner beratung wird auch ein echter berater dir helfen, das die fachmänner (Frauen nicht übelnehmen das ich "männer" benutze.)
sind und ich nur ein speziallist (Also ich interesiere mich für Computer-Technik.)


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

PsychoAffe94 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich möchte mir demnächst einen Gamer Pc zusammenbasteln , für Games wie BF, COD , GTA5 etc.
> Der Preis sollte bei 500 , max 600€ liegen.
> Den Tower habe ich schon, ist der Sharkoon T28 green
> ...


 
Ich würd keinen AMD nehmen, die sind ineeffizienter als Intel auch bei Preis-Leistung 

Anbei ein PC, der 800€ kostet - da streichst Du dann das Gehäuse, die SSD und die Grafikkarte, und als Grafikkarte nimmst Du eine AMD R8 280X, die kostet ca 180€ und ist genau so stark wie die GTX 760 (die Zusammenstellung ist von vor nem Monat, als die R9 noch nicht zu haben war) - damit müsstest Du auf 600€ kommen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2013)

500-600 EUR für einen Hardcore-Gamer-PC halte ich für illusorisch. Zumindestens wenn man einige Zeit up to date sein will. Sprich auch noch in 1 Jahr Spiele spielen will. Um die 1000 EUR halte ich für eher realistisch, wenn man einigermaßen zukunftssichere Hardware haben will.

Mit einem aktuellen 500 EUR PC wirst Du bei COD und vollen Details nur eine Diashow erleben. Nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 500-600 EUR für einen Hardcore-Gamer-PC halte ich für illusorisch. Zumindestens wenn man einige Zeit up to date sein will. Sprich auch noch in 1 Jahr Spiele spielen will. Um die 1000 EUR halte ich für eher realistisch, wenn man einigermaßen zukunftssichere Hardware haben will.
> 
> Mit einem aktuellen 500 EUR PC wirst Du bei COD und vollen Details nur eine Diashow erleben. Nicht mehr.



500€ wäre knapp an der Grenze, damit es mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details klappt. Aber nur 100€ mehr - siehe mein Beispiel: der reicht für volle Details (außer vlt. manche "Ultra"-Einstellungen, die aber sowieso eher als "demo" gesehen werden sollten, um zu zeigen, was möglich ist) gut aus. Und bei Bedarf kann man den mit einer neuen Grafikkarte sehr simpel wieder zu einem sehr starken PC machen, falls die Leistung in 1-2 Jahren einem nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (2. November 2013)

*Kaufberatung*

Ja ich möchte  auch  keinen High-End Gamer Pc sondern nur das lagfrei zocken  kann wenn  intel so viel besser ist kriegt man dann was vernünftiges  zum zocken für  500-600€?  Mehr möchte  ich ungern ausgeben  da ich mir noch ein neues auto kaufen möchte  wäre  nett wenn jemand  was  für  bis 600€ zusammen stellt kein  Hightech pc genügt  wenn lackfrei  auf mittel oder so zocken  kann :x


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

Hab ich doch gepostet ^^


----------



## svd (2. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gepostet ^^



Ja, das hat er. Aber na gut, woll'n mer nicht so sein.

Der Shop ist der Hardwareversand, die Komponenten wurden auf geizhals gesucht und von dort über den link zu hwv in den Warenkorb gelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ungefähr so sähe ein 600€ PC ohne Gehäuse und Betriebssystem aus. Auf Teufel komm raus einsparen, ginge noch beim Prozessor.
Der "Core i5-4440" ist zehn Euro billiger (nicht günstiger), taktet nur 100 MHz geringer, im Turbomodus allerdings 400Mhz weniger.
Ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache ein Core i5 mit 3.0+ GHz und alles wird gut...

Tz, RAM ist aber abartig teuer geworden...


----------



## NazcaGT (2. November 2013)

Du könntest ja das Gehäuse zurückschicken (-56,85, also max. 650 EURO) und dir einen kompletten PC kaufen.

Hier sehr guter PC:

KCS [184211] Bundle TFT+PC Intel i5-4570 4x3.2GHz, 8GB DDR3, 1TB SATA3, nVidia GT630 2GB, ASUS, USB3, DVD, LAN, Win7

PREIS:*EUR 779,00

INFO:*Mit einem i5, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD und 2GB Grafikkarte könntest du paar CoD, BF,... teile auf LOW/MEDIUM-Settings ruckelfrei spielen können. Da der PC Windows 7 Home Premiun 64-Bit (Neues Servis-Packet drinne+Schon installiert) kann man spiele besser spielen. 

Es hat von der Webseite Game-Debate (Klick mich für den test auf GTA 5) eine;

Prozessor-Wertung: 10/10
Grafikkarte-Wertung:5/10 (Auf 1280x1080, aber dieser ist 1980x1080)
Ram-Wertung:9/10

---> Also das piel kann man auf LOW/MEDIUM-Settings spielen


!Wichtigieses spiel kann man nicht CoD:Ghosts oder BF4 spielen, da sie gute Grafikkarten brauchen!


Empfehlung:Hol dir die  XFX Radeon HD 7970 XT2 GHz Edition Dual Fan, Grafikkartevon der seite ALTERNATE (Link), weil du dir max. drei spiele gratis bekommst. Da sparst du ca. 120 EURO, aber der preis steigt auf 299 EURO + min. 7 EURO versantskosten.



Aber am ende ist es deine wahl.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (3. November 2013)

*Windows*

Maus ,Tastatur,Bildschirm,Boxen und Windows besitze ich schon bzw gehören nicht in den Preis rein , 500/600€ nur der Pc (ohne Tower)
Eine vernünftige Grafikkarte werde ich mir sowieso nächstes ja so gegen März kaufen aber davor muss ich mit der die ich für das Geld bekomme auskommen.
Welches Windows 7 ist das beste für Gaming? (Ultimative, Professional , und kp was noch gibt)
Und was ist mit Windows 8? Ich finde es schlecht aber Battlefield 4 hat bei empfohlen Einstellungen Windows 8 angegeben besser oder schlechter als Windows 7 eure Meinung?

Grüße PsychoAffe


----------



## svd (3. November 2013)

Neueste Benchmarks zeigen, dass eigentlich Windows 8 immer besser für's Gaming wird... 

Windows 7 Home Premium reicht eigentlich völlig. 64-bit sollte es aber schon sein.

Die R9 270X ist übrigens gut genug, dass du im März sicher noch nicht aufrüsten musst.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (3. November 2013)

Also was würder ihr mir empfehlen für z.B den Pc den svd zusammengestellt hat Win 8 oder Win 7? und Welches davon am besten für Gaming Ultimative oder Professional und wo ist der unterschied? ist Ultimate besser? Ich möchte so next Jahr mitte Ram verdoppeln ssd Festplatte und Graka was jetzt passen sollte ist die CPU Mainboard vorerst Graka und ne 1 TB Festplatte.


----------



## svd (3. November 2013)

Wenn du noch gar kein Betriebssystem hast und noch nicht viel mit Windows gearbeitet hast, könntest du gleich Win8 nehmen,
da es für dich keine große Umstellung wäre.
Benutzer, die Windows 7 (oder älter) schon länger nützen, mögen Win8 oft nicht, bzw. haben es im Prinzip nicht notwendig, umzusteigen.

Der Unterschied zw. "Home Premium" und "Professional" liegt hauptsächlich im "XP Modus", wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Damit du Programme für ältere Windowsversionen problemloser unter Win7 nützen kannst. Für den Spieler von heute recht uninteressant (außerdem ließe sich der XP Modus bei Bedarf nachträglich dazuinstallieren).
"Ultimate" bietet zusätzlich noch zB Laufwerksverschlüsselung an. Braucht auch keine (Gaming) Sau. (Wenn niemand während deiner Abwesenheit an deine Daten soll, zieh das HDD SATA Kabel ab. Der Großteil der üblichen Schnüffler steht damit vor einem unlösbaren Problem...  )

Egal wofür du dich entscheidest, nimm einfach die billigste Version von Win7 SP1/8/8.1, 64-bit, Vollversion (keine Updateversion!).
Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit kostet zB ca. 60€. Mehr musst du eigentlich nicht für das Betriebssystem ausgeben.

RAM musst du nächstes Jahr übrigens nicht verdoppeln. Spiele fangen erst jetzt so richtig an, von mehr als 4GB RAM zu profitieren.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (3. November 2013)

Das mit dem Sata-Kabel abstecken ist echt eine coole idee danke ;D ,
ICh habe schon seit mehreren Jahren Windows 7 kenne mich gut damit aus und neues lernen ist nicht schwer deswegen ob win 8 und 7 großen unterschied haben ob es sich lohnen würde zu wechseln verdoppeln vllt nicht aber vllt zu weinachten nomma 4gb ram oder lieber nicht ? also das dann von 8 auf 12gb.
Wie meinst du das mit der Vollversion nicht Update version?
Mein alter Pcf hat amd 2x 2,2 prozessor und eine billig desktop grafikarte XD 
Also mir genügt es wenn ich lagfrei auf leicht oder mittel spielen kann und eventuel bei manch anderen games noch wechseln kann bei 2 bildschirmen zwischen game und internet/skype.


----------



## svd (3. November 2013)

Ach, wenn du win Win7 hast und gut kennst, behalte es einfach. Der Unterschied zu Win8 ist nicht groß genug, um einen Umstieg zu rechtfertigen. 
Ich traue Microsoft allerdings jederzeit zu, DirectX12 und XBOX ONE Hardware exklusiv für Win8.1 (und höher) zugängig zu machen, um Spieler zum Umstieg zu zwingen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt läuft bei mir vermutlich hauptsächlich SteamOS... 

Das mit "Vollversion" und "Updateversion"... Da du Win7 offensichtlich schon hast, wäre eine Updateversion von Win8 doch nicht so schlecht. Mit der kannst du über eine bestehende Win7 Version einfach Win8 drüberbügeln. Mit der Einschränkung, aus einem 32-bit Win7 auch nur ein 32-bit Win8 machen zu können.
Aber falls du dir das sparst, weil's ja nix (oder wenig) bringt, du also noch 50-60€ über hättest... mach aus der "R9 270X" eine "R9 280X" und du hast einen perfekten Zocker PC (High-End) für unter 700€...

Ein Upgrade von 8 auf 12GB Arbeitsspeicher bringt auch wenig. Eine asymmetrische Bestückung der Speicherbänke kostete nämlich mehr Performance, als es Vorteile brächte.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (3. November 2013)

Genügt das 500W Netzteil auch oder ist es zu wenig?


----------



## svd (3. November 2013)

Nö, das reicht, solange es von einem Hersteller ist, das einen guten Namen hat.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (4. November 2013)

Also reicht das 500W L8 von Be Quiet aus ? 
Reicht es auch aus wenn ich mir die Grafikkarte 280X hole?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. November 2013)

Das reicht locker, auch mit dieser Grafikkarte. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (4. November 2013)

Kaufe mir noch diesen Tv an dem ich gröstenteils den Pc verwenden werde : http://www.amazon.de/Grundig-139-7-...=1383577378&sr=1-3&keywords=grundig+fernseher 
Habe auch noch einen guten 22" Tv aber wolte fragen ob die Graka auch alles mit guter quali am 55" Tv gibt oder obs da iwie prob geben wird langsamer oder so.


----------



## svd (4. November 2013)

Manchmal kommt es *wirklich* auf die Technik und nicht auf die Größe an.

Entscheidend ist nämlich die Auflösung, aus der sich die Anzahl der zu berechnenden Pixel ergibt, nicht die Bildschirmdiagonale.

Die Grafikkarte läuft auf einem 22" FullHD (1920x1080 Pixel) Monitor genauso gut/schlecht, wie auf einem 55" FullHD TV Gerät.
Und keine Sorge, FullHD ist für eine Grafikkarte dieser Leistungsklasse kein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2013)

Da muss Du nach Erfahrungen zu dem Modell schauen - generell haben fast alle TV-Geräte einen "Input-Lag", d.h. du machst zB eine Maus-Bewegung, und die dazu gehörende Bewegung Deiner Spielfigur oder Kamera kommt merkbar verzögert erst auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen.

Das kommt vor allem durch die Bildoptimierungs-Features, die ein modernerr Fernseher idR hat - die meisten TV-Geräte haben daher einen "Gaming"-Modus, wo diese Features ausgeschaltet sind, damit die Verzögerung wegfällt. Da musst Du dich also informieren je nach TV-Modell.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (6. November 2013)

Anhand der Kommentare etc vermute ich das ich das irgendwie auf einen Gaming-Modus umschalten kann bzw bestimte optionen ausschalten kann.
Danke an alle die geholfen haben
Nur noch Pc & Tv kaufen und dann zocken ;D 
Was sagt ihr zu Maus G400?
und zu der tastatur : SteelSeries Apex Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

möchte mir beides kaufen die tastatur anstatt g19 weil ich gerne mit grüner farbe bzw farmumstellung wo grün dabei ist haben möchte.

Möchte mir noch eine neue anlage kaufen meine alte ist schon "Alt" möchte die neue fürn pc und tv benutzen was könnt ihr mir dort empfehlen? 100-400€ für music, filme, tv und gaming


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Maus ist gut, wenn die zu Deiner Hand passt - das ist wichtiger als irgendwelche technischen Daten. Ich selber habe die SteelSeries Diablo3-Maus und bin sehr zufrieden.

Die Tastatur find ich aber was arg teuer. Über 100€: da erwarte ich entweder herausragende Softwarefeatures, die ich dann auch nutze, oder aber eine mechanische Tastatur mit gutem Druckpunktgefühl und einer extrem langen Lebensdauer. Derzeit gäb es bis Samstag bei Saturn die Logitech G710 für nur 89€ Logitech G710+ Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör das wäre dann eben so eine mechanische. Ich selber habe die Microsoft SideWinder X4, ca 40€ - bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn Du jetzt wegen des grünen die Tastatur willst, dann nimm die aber ruhig   die hier kann man auch auf grün stellen Mad Catz V.7 Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  oder die Corsair Raptor K50 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (CH-9000007-DE)  hier zwei Tests Corsair Raptor K50 im Test - HT4U.net und http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1052&lang=german


Anlage: was genau meinst Du? Einfach ein Boxenset für den PC, wo man auch den TV anschließen kann? Oder ne richtige Stereoanlage, wo PC und TV drankommen können?


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (9. November 2013)

Werde mir wahrscheinlich  diesen Tv kaufen : Samsung UE 55 F 6170 - schwarz 3D LED-TV - LED-LCD-TV ab 102 cm - LED-LCD-TV - Fernseher und mehr - FERNSEHER + HIFI/AUDIO - Online Einkaufen

Da ich  ihn etwas günstiger bekomme. 
Ja eine Stereoanlage  für  tv den  aber  auch am pc nutzen kann


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

muss die Anlage auch zB CD-Player und Radio haben? MP3 per USB? Es gibt da halt Massen, da kann man kaum was empfehlen. Aber nur 100€ wäre Schrott


----------



## svd (9. November 2013)

Falls mit "Stereoanlage" ein Boxenset gemeint ist, ginge vlt. das "Edifier C2X*D*", das hat wenigstens einen optischen Eingang.
Du müsstest also bloß den PC via HDMI zum TV Gerät, von dort aus via TOSLINK zur Verstärkereinheit gehen.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (10. November 2013)

Schon was besseres so 400€ ca.  Mp3 und cd/dvd auch damit auch cds reinlegen kann und usb.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

Willst Du evlt. das ganze vlt.mit BluRay verbinden, also wolltest Du dir vlt sowieso einen Player holen oder hast schon einen?


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (10. November 2013)

Ja würde es dann mit einem player verbinden aber blueray ist nicht wirklich wichtig wenn dabei der preis steigt also habe mir sowas wie ein heimkino system überlegt aber das es so im bereich bei ca 400€ bleibt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

PsychoAffe94 schrieb:


> Ja würde es dann mit einem player verbinden aber blueray ist nicht wirklich wichtig wenn dabei der preis steigt also habe mir sowas wie ein heimkino system überlegt aber das es so im bereich bei ca 400€ bleibt.



Wenn Du schon nen Player hast, dann brauchst Du eben keine Anlage, die auch nen Player und USB bietet.. Das ist der Punkt. Daher die Frage: hast du schon nen Player, oder willst Du vlt. eh bald einen kaufen?


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (11. November 2013)

Habe keinen, sorry falsch beschrieben. ._.  Habe nichts möchte  alles xD ist größer  preis unterschied  ob mit oder ohne  blue Ray?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Also, an Deiner Stelle würde ich dann das hier nehmen Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand f da kannst Du den PC und einen Player "analog", also mit nem Kabel wie diesem http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Audio-Kabel-Cinch-Stecker-Klinken-Stecker-Frustfreie/dp/B007M6N61A oder Stereo-Verbindungskabel, 3,5 mm-Klinkenstecker zu 3,5 mm-Klinkenstecker, 1,2 m: Amazon.de: Garten oder http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Audio-Video-Kabel-Cinchstecker/dp/B000UU2KJO je nach dem, welches Gerät du an welchen ANschluss dranmachen willst, und den TV per optischem Kabel anschließen. 

und dazu kaufst Du dann einen BluRay-player, bis 100€ gibt es genug gute, die auch USB haben. Da bist Du klanglich besser bedient, als wenn Du eine "Anlage" für 300€ nimmst und dann noch später nen BluRay-Player dazu.


Es gibt auch Anlagen, wo der BluRay-Player gleichzeitig auch Verstärker ist, aber die haben zwei Nachteile: wenn ein Teil defekt ist, ist an sich alles unbrauchbar, und oft haben die nur wenig Anschlüsse, um andere Sachen anzuschließen.


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (13. November 2013)

Hast du erfahrungen mit Magnat Boxen? oder anderen die du empehlen kannst aus erfahrung?
Und was denkt ihr werden die Preise jetzt vor weinachten Billiger oder nach weinachten/ab Januar?


----------



## PsychoAffe94 (15. November 2013)

Möchte euch nicht weiter nerven, danke für die ganze Hilfe und Information. (:


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2013)

Also, Magnat macht generell gute Boxen - ist halt die Frage, ob das Set dann für dich gut passt, auch wegen der Anschlüsse. 

Wegen der Preise: es kann gut sein, dass vor Weihnachten noch das ein oder andere sehr gute Angebot für eine andere passende Anlage zB bei Saturn oder so kommt. Aber generell ist es bei Audio-Sachen nicht so wie bei hardware, dass die zB nach nem Jahr immer billiger sind als vorher. Vor allem wenn es einfach "nur" Boxen sind ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack wie besondere Dolby-Effekte oder ipod-Dock usw., wo es alle 2 Jahre vlt was neues gibt, können die Preise sogar über Jahre ähnlich bleiben.


----------

